# Small Coffee Offering - Machine Advice



## Joellypops (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

I was hoping for some advice, I've spent a good deal of time lurking here and reading others posts, some really useful wisdom but wanted to follow up with a question.

I'm opening a mixed use space, predominantly we'll be a gallery and gift/homewares shop, I've just taken over a lease and this is what it previously did, to good effect. But the shop is in a fantastic location next to the train station on a busy commuter line, and I think the introduction of coffee, mostly for takeaway, would help draw in footfall and also keep tourists happy through the week and weekend. It's situated in a busy tourist village and there isn't really anywhere doing great quality takeaway coffee near the shop or station. We have a few bakeries that seem to specialise in a winning combo of poor quality coffee, high prices and grumpy service, but nothing apart from that.









Anyway, we'll probably have one space or two to drink inside, but we're talking a few seats and a table, it's A1 and we intend the coffee element to be ancillary to our main trade as a shop. However, as a coffee geek myself I want to do this well but also wary of shelling out substantial sums of money for something that isn't core to the business. I do expect that takeout trade could be fairly constant over lunch times at the weekend, or perhaps early morning for commuters, whilst during other times pretty quiet.

My question though, for something like this, quiet at times, brisk but not rampant trade at other times, are there any decent reliable machines you'd recommend for a cost conscious startup? Ideally I'd have a Mythos One and a LM Linea along with an EK at the back, but not sure I need or can afford that!

I've been looking into some of the 2 group (1 group could be a little too limited?) Expobar machines, Fracino or if a good used deal came up a La Spaziale or San Remo (I have two distributers of LS and SR within a 20 minute drive, and the SR Zoe is very pretty!







). What are your thoughts on those manufacturers, or anyone else I should look at? I'd love to get a machine for roughy £2K but if needs be I would up the budget or consider 2nd hand, but conscious it could be a money pit.

I'll probably pair them with a Macap or Mazzer SJ grinder to keep costs down, we're in a softish water area but will run it filtered (Claris or BWT - Not looking for RO) and we're single phase electric circuit and want to keep it that way.

Sorry for a long one, wanted to avoid a cryptic and vague first post.

Also, we should hopefully open 1st week of December, I'll be sure to post back! (Some posts I searched the OP never returned!







)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well a francino is your budget machine, and I would too like Mythos Pro few on sale at united baristas

@coffeebean


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino in budget and very reliable! Pm your email address and I can send you a few prices,

Andy


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm in a similar situation with Joellypops (the user that started this thread), meaning that I need a cheap (but decent) coffee machine for my business that will be selling coffee as an ancillary product. And even if my main focus is not coffee, I still want to offer a good product to my clients. Now, while I read as many topics I could from this forum, things are still difficult to me because I'm not even a coffee drinker (sorry, I know, I know, I might not belong here, but please accept a newbie).

So going back to the main subject, I would need a coffee machine that would allow me to prepare around 60-70 cups a day - 450 a week (I'm being optimistic), that would last me for at least 3 years and won't break the bank. Do you think I need a special barista espresso machine, or there are some Domestic Espresso Machines that could work for me?And.. should I buy a brand new one or try a SH one first?

I have check around and the cheapest, decent machine I found is a Francino Cherub (that I know is designed for up to 50 cups a day... but my 60-70 estimation is the max estimation), but I would like something even under 1K if possible.

What are your thoughts?

Thank you!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Contact coffeechap on this forum.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I maybe wrong but a cherub ain't going to cut it.


----------



## Adelina (Dec 3, 2018)

From your experience, should should I stick with Francino or there any other brands that would do good machines around 1k?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino make good reliable machines and for your budget, they would definitely be the best bet. Cherub and Classic good machines for small commercial premises. If you not likely to do more than 50 a day should be fine. Get it plumbed in rather than tank though! I can do you a good deal on a Fracino no problem!


----------

